# Coz' there ain't no cure for the Halloween Blues!



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually, it turns out that there is a cure. I have come to this understanding because I did something that many would consider rather stupid. And yes, given the state of the current economy... it was stupid to quit the rather high paying job I had, just because I was tired of missing Halloween.

Really though, it was more about not being home more than eleven days at any given time, than being JUST about Halloween, but our favorite holiday did weigh rather heavily in the scales of consideration.

Sticking to just the Halloween aspects though, I had missed the last two Halloweens in a row from being at work. I was also going to miss Thanksgiving, xmas, and New Years as well this year. I missed my woman, and my friends, and my parrots and my dogs.

Last year on Halloween, I was on a 20 hour flight, coming from Mahe Island, in the Seychelles. And this year, I was stuck on a ship in a shipyard, down in Gulfport Mississippi. 

And HALLOWEEN!! I have this great little house with a yard that will be perfect for a yard haunt, and I haven't really had a chance to do anything with it yet. But now, I will do it!

I was finally tired of it. There were other contributing factors as I mentioned, but I don't want this blog to turn into a sob story. Let's just suffice it to say that in the field I was working in, there were many individuals who thought that because they had a higher level of license than other people, that they could say anything they wanted, and do just about anything they wanted, this side of outright assault.

It was these factors that made me decide that I needed to be home, and working locally, rather than traveling so much, and being gone so long that I was starting to feel like my home was little more than another hotel room. I had even got into the habit of hanging up my toiletry bag on the hook on the bathroom door.

Anyway, I have some great ideas, and many of them are inspired by the super creative folks right here on this site! I look forward to being home, and part of this community. Please hit me up and say hi, if you have the chance. I love to meet people and share my love of our most favorite holiday.

Well, thanks for reading, and I will try to write more, and I hope you all have a great day!

Creepy Greetings,

Kurt


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

You might reframe it as you've decided to pay handsomely for some time to actually live your life. It's really important to have that, even if you have to give up some pay to do it.


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Greenwick;bt3513 said:


> You might reframe it as you've decided to pay handsomely for some time to actually live your life. It's really important to have that, even if you have to give up some pay to do it.


Hey Greenwick,
You make an excellent point. Thank you!

Seasons Creepings,

Kurt


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I did the same thing about 5 years ago because they wouldn't let me have Halloween off. best decision i ever made.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

With how much time people tend to spend at work, it's really not worth it unless you just love, love, love the job or are making so many bucketloads you'll retire early.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I for one am glad you quit your job & now you are sticking around and starting a GROUP!!!! Its gonna be great you just wait & see!


----------

